# A sad story



## FrenchTouch (Mar 17, 2011)

Bonjour everyone.
This is very difficult for me to write because I still have a tiny glimmer of hope that the situation resolves itself - but here goes.
In December we ordered a selection of tools (just over $5000)from a supplier we had used twice previously (and had great service). The payment was made and as of today still no sign of the tools. Lots of problems getting in touch, no response to phone calls and e-mails and when we did have any contact it was down to bad weather problems and manufacturing delays.

We have now had NO RESPONSE for over three weeks.

We are just a small business and the thought of loosing this amount of money is seriously painful - but so is the thought that NEWTAPINGTOOLS.COM are still trading and maybe there are going to be others in our situation.

Obviously because we live in FRANCE we are struggling to know if there is ANYTHING we can do - does anyone have a suggestion.

Oh and just to make you all smile - because we had confidence in these guys we bought a Fondue Set, had it sent to their address to be shipped with the tools 

No tools = No Fondue Oh la la


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Will this is not very good service is it Jon Luman from Newtapingtoolsstore.com, Also Bigkennylover on ebay and 1wallboardsman on drywalltalk and utube, Im sure you will sort this out wont you Jon, I have your dvds and had much respect for you, Dissapointing to see this post, Wheres the Frenches Fondue?????


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Uh, first clue: Never buy your drywall tools from a vendor who sells fondue sets.


----------



## FrenchTouch (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for your kind reply CAZNA, yes it would be nice if NEWTAPINGTOOLS.COM did the right thing

And DARREN, as I said in the story we didn't buy the Fondue Set from them, just had it shipped to their address for shipping - toooooooooo trusting!!!!!!

We have had excellent support from the manufacturers who also are seriously upset about the difficulties we are experiencing.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

No tools = No Fondue Oh la la
oh la la = contact a la la lawyer


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------

